# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wesselius (Harlingen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wesselius

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk Op Koers, praktijk Wesselius, Harlingen

Adres: Achlumerdijk 2-B, Harlingen

Website: www.opkoers.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wesselius*

----------

